# would a husband with small children leave for a 15 yr older woman?



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

this one is actually for my neighbor, she doesnt have a computer...she thinks her hubby may be cheating with a woman 15 years his senior...what could she possibly want from a married man who still has FOUR small children at home???:scratchhead:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

There are some women who are not looking for a committed relationship if they've had bad experiences in the past and may look at married men as 'safe' to have fun with but no pressure of things getting serious. It's twisted and wrong, but possible.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

It isn't too likely that he would leave the marriage for her, unless she has something he may want/need, such as money or sex, etc. 

Since I do not know the situation, there is no way to really even speculate, but yes, it is very possible. 

*COUGARS* is the new term for women who do just that.

_--Sex and relationships columnist Valerie Gibson would call them "*cougars*" -- women who date men more than eight years their junior -- and they're part of a trend that's coming off the screen and out of the bedroom._ 

*READ MORE*


----------

